# Breeders in Nothern CA



## maverick_sablegsd (Dec 23, 2015)

HI.
Has anyone ever purchased a dog through Zwinger vom Donau-Ries? I can not find much information on the breeder because they are fairly new. I have spoken to the breeder, seems to be creditable, the kennels are great, I just have not seen a lot reviews on them.

I have put a deposit down on a puppy at True Haus Kennels. I am very happy with them, I only have positive things to say about them and their dogs. However, the wait seems to be getting longer and longer. I am considering getting a dog from them later down the road and keep my deposit with them. 

Possibly getting a puppy from the other breeder because my husband and I want 2 dogs 6-9 months a part..

Thoughts?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't know her, but I think she does a lot with Randy Tyson. You should go out to Menlo Schutzhund in Newark and meet some folks there, see some of the dogs first hand.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I have met a few dogs from Christina. The two I have spent the most time with are super nice dogs. I know the owners are happy as well.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

maverick_sablegsd said:


> ….my husband and I want 2 dogs 6-9 months a part.


What is your reasoning for having two so close together?


----------



## maverick_sablegsd (Dec 23, 2015)

Thank you! I am going to look into Menlo Schutzhund in Newark, this has already been helpful and it is my first post.


----------



## maverick_sablegsd (Dec 23, 2015)

@cassidysmom
Although this is not the main reason or concern of my post... 

its not a for sure thing that we would get them that close in age but ideally that is what we would like for our family. If it didn't work out that way and we want to wait longer that wouldn't be a problem either. We would just eventually like 2 dogs similar in age.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

maverick_sablegsd said:


> @cassidysmom
> Although this is not the main reason or concern of my post...


I realize that. It can be challenging to raise two pups so close in age at the same time, most people would advise waiting to get a second dog once the first one is fully trained, so I was just curious. If you and your husband have thought it through, understand the challenges, and have decided that's what you both really want, carry on.  A breeder might be concerned about whether or not you have the time and resources to train two strong young dogs at the same time though, which is part of the reason I asked.


----------



## maverick_sablegsd (Dec 23, 2015)

Well, I guess we just have to wait and see. We may have to wait longer depending on how easy or hard our first pup is. Regarding, the second dog.. truly I am in no rush, it is partly because of the deposit we already have and now wanting to switch breeders. We do have the time and resources. But for now one is perfect... just deciding on what breeder to do is the issue now... Do you have any views on the two?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I have no personal experience with either, but they both seem to have good reputations.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Yay!!! Time for twenty questions. ready go! 
What are your plans for the dog? Active family pet? Sport/working? If you're looking into sports, which ones? Have you met dogs from either Kennel? What were your thoughts? Are you going after a specific litter or line?


----------



## maverick_sablegsd (Dec 23, 2015)

mycobraracr said:


> Yay!!! Time for twenty questions. ready go!
> What are your plans for the dog? Active family pet? Sport/working? If you're looking into sports, which ones? Have you met dogs from either Kennel? What were your thoughts? Are you going after a specific litter or line?


 HI! My plans for my pup are to do training and some protection work with him as a hobby for me and exercise, stimulation for my dog. He would be more of an active family dog. I would love to get more into the training and protection because I want the best for my dog, as well want to get the best out of my dog plus I think its fun as a handler. I have visited True Haus, I love their kennels, Jim and Cindy were great too. However, I did notice the dogs were very high drive, very high energy which is great if that is what you want. They also were well trained and all around great dogs, but now as I do more research I am starting to fear one of these dogs may be to hard for me to handle or I may be biting off more than I can chew. I haven't visited the other kennel yet. What I am hearing is the dogs there are a little more of the family type of GSD and may be easier for me to handle being my first working dog/gsd.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

18 months is a better age split if you really want two dogs for different purposes. Then the older one can help you with the younger one by example and you aren't dealing with all the puppy behaviors doubled.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Another consideration for you Maverick:

von Herrets Fire - K9AmbassadorK9Ambassador

Deleta's in Hollister and can help you not only with the right puppy, but every level of training.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Irregardless of where you find your puppy, hands down the best trainer around here is Dave Deleissegues. 

Dave Deleissegues


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I also think you may want to rethink getting two pups so close in age.... One GSD has tons of training, time, socialization (cost?), time time time involved. I have my youngest pup now just turning 2 and I KNOW I couldn't have have 2 of them! 

Great link for you to be aware of is ----> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...67994-should-i-get-two-puppies-dogs-once.html 

We THINK it's better for the one pup to add another. It's not. And we THINK it's easier for the 2 pups to be together. It's not. 

Generally it's much easier to have one pup at a time be the center of attention, focus, training, time, socialization.... Then when it's an adult (3 yrs?) and practically perfect due to all the great things you've been able to spend you time on... THEN is the best time to think about adding another.


----------



## maverick_sablegsd (Dec 23, 2015)

Thank you! I will keep that in mind.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

maverick_sablegsd said:


> Thank you! I will keep that in mind.


Great link for you to be aware of is ----> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...67994-should-i-get-two-puppies-dogs-once.html

Make sure you read thru those links, many are by knowledgeable GSD breeders who know what they are talking about.


----------



## maverick_sablegsd (Dec 23, 2015)

Honestly, if we find that we are not ready and our dog is not either we will not do it. I have waited years for this dog and putting a lot of time, and money into him. I would not get another until I felt it was the right time. The reason we were considering it was to be able to keep our deposit we put down on a puppy that we were on a wait list for 9 months to a year but we have switched breeders. The breeder I have chosen has a litter available sooner. The first breeder we choose dogs seem to be a high drive, more then we might be ready for, so making it our second dog after we have had more time and experience we might be ready for a dog like that with those bloodlines. But if it doesn't work out that way then that is ok too. I am happy with our choice and breeder, we have decided on now. I have read the article it has some great insight and things have not thought about before. Thank you.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

maverick_sablegsd said:


> HI! My plans for my pup are to do training and some protection work with him as a hobby for me and exercise, stimulation for my dog. He would be more of an active family dog. I would love to get more into the training and protection because I want the best for my dog, as well want to get the best out of my dog plus I think its fun as a handler. I have visited True Haus, I love their kennels, Jim and Cindy were great too. However, I did notice the dogs were very high drive, very high energy which is great if that is what you want. They also were well trained and all around great dogs, but now as I do more research I am starting to fear one of these dogs may be to hard for me to handle or I may be biting off more than I can chew. I haven't visited the other kennel yet. What I am hearing is the dogs there are a little more of the family type of GSD and may be easier for me to handle being my first working dog/gsd.




If you want to train in protection and such, then I would get out there and see as many dogs as you can. Check out multiple kennels/trainers/clubs and see who has dogs that fit you the best. If that means you lose a deposit, then oh well. Better to lose a deposit than to be stuck with a dog you're not happy with. As far as drives are concerned, see as many dogs as you can, so that you have an accurate gauge of drive levels. Also keep in mind that dogs behave differently when off the field and in a different state of mind. Some dogs seem crazy high drive when working, then are complete couch potatoes in the house. I agree with the others, I would not get two dogs that close in age. In most cases it's a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## maverick_sablegsd (Dec 23, 2015)

Yes, we said the same thing if we lose a deposit for a better dog for us then "oh well" it will be well worth it for the right dog. The deposit is already going to be lost cause we have chosen not to get our first dog from there.. unless we are able to keep it towards another dog later on ...(where the possibility of a 2nd dog idea came a long) We are visiting a few other kennels within this next couple of weeks, I am pretty confident with the breeder I am leaning towards but I do want to make sure I have done all my research. I feel as if I keep having to repeat myself on the subject of getting two dogs close in age... I will do what is best for me, my dog and family when it comes it to getting another dog. If its not the right time or its not a good fit my dog then we will not do it. That has been the plan "thought process"


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Good for you. The worst thing you can do is rush into it. The more knowledge you have the better. Good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## maverick_sablegsd (Dec 23, 2015)

Thank you! hopefully I will be posting soon an update of a breeder and/or puppy we have chosen.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes, please keep us posted. I'm in NorCal as well and more curious that anything.


----------



## maverick_sablegsd (Dec 23, 2015)

Yes I saw you did the Team True Haus SDA trial this December? was it? I want to do training with them and I have family members that have gone through the True Haus training program as well. I love what I see from them.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

maverick_sablegsd said:


> Yes I saw you did the Team True Haus SDA trial this December? was it? I want to do training with them and I have family members that have gone through the True Haus training program as well. I love what I see from them.



Yes I did. I'm active in SDA. I'm a level 3 decoy for SDA as well as certified in other sports. I like to play with my dogs


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

maverick_sablegsd said:


> HI.
> Has anyone ever purchased a dog through Zwinger vom Donau-Ries? I can not find much information on the breeder because they are fairly new. I have spoken to the breeder, seems to be creditable, the kennels are great, I just have not seen a lot reviews on them.
> 
> I have put a deposit down on a puppy at True Haus Kennels. I am very happy with them, I only have positive things to say about them and their dogs. However, the wait seems to be getting longer and longer. I am considering getting a dog from them later down the road and keep my deposit with them.
> ...


Yes, I got my pup from Christina at vom Donau-Ries; Y-litter. Chris is not a new breeder; she is a responsible breeder of healthy dogs. 
I had spoken with True Haus, but they couldn't tell me when they'd have a female. 
I'm very happy I found Chris!


----------



## maverick_sablegsd (Dec 23, 2015)

ausdland said:


> Yes, I got my pup from Christina at vom Donau-Ries; Y-litter. Chris is not a new breeder; she is a responsible breeder of healthy dogs.
> I had spoken with True Haus, but they couldn't tell me when they'd have a female.
> I'm very happy I found Chris!


Thank you! I decided to go with Vom Donau-Ries as well. I am very happy with my choice from what I am hearing and hoping the puppy will be a easier fit into my family. Pick him up the first week of February.... Who is the sire and dam of your puppy? Are you finding she is easy to train, yet also a good family pet? We will be doing obedience training and some protection work with our dog but looking for a good family pet.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

maverick_sablegsd said:


> Thank you! I decided to go with Vom Donau-Ries as well. I am very happy with my choice from what I am hearing and hoping the puppy will be a easier fit into my family. Pick him up the first week of February.... Who is the sire and dam of your puppy? Are you finding she is easy to train, yet also a good family pet? We will be doing obedience training and some protection work with our dog but looking for a good family pet.


Glad to hear it. Chris is awesome! Guess you're getting a pup from Z litter. Their dad is my pup's grandpa. The mom is beautiful! Should be a great litter. Both parents are DM clear I believe. True Haus doesn't test for DM.
Chris flew my pup's dam, Quin over to the Czech Republic for stud services; Coudy is on her website and he's all over YouTube. My pup is easy to train, super smart, sweet, happy, healthy, strong, confident, resilient and beautiful  Our trainer is Lisa Maze (Muttamorphosis)-highly recommend her; actually recommended by Chris. I was just interested in a family pet but that would almost be an injustice to my pup, so will pursue ipo training/trials with her. 
Tell Chris what you're wants/needs are for a dog and she'll pick the right one for you. Just trust her. She picked my pup but I had to see for myself and she was right. The only thing I'd do different is to wait to pick up the pup when it's 3 months old. I think they should have that extra time with their litter mates and in the environment they were born. You can pm me anytime. Tell Chris that Peter and Yana say hi


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

ausdland said:


> Our trainer is Lisa Maze (Muttamorphosis)-highly recommend her; actually recommended by Chris.


Lisa is awesome! We've worked with her, and so have several other GSD owners on the board.


----------

